# front bunk support?



## hipster dufus (Sep 17, 2016)

i just added a front bunk onto my 1648 mv trailer. is it needed? it runs perpendicular to my rear bunks. my thought was to stop my bow from coming in under my bowstop. will post picks tomorrow. my old 1444 had one on the trailer. they are both just 2 ft 2x4s carpeted. opinions


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Sep 18, 2016)

I like having one on my trailer.


----------



## richg99 (Sep 18, 2016)

If your bow is hanging up on the front bow support...then what you added sounds like it might do the job. Depending on the configuration of the boats, some do not have that problem. 

One solution that I did some years ago, on a Carolina Skiff, was to change the bow stop to a 8-inch wheel. If you use that method, it is imperative that you use strong stern tie downs....and be certain to place your strap UNDER the stop.

regards, richg99


----------



## hipster dufus (Sep 19, 2016)

here is my bunk


----------



## hipster dufus (Sep 19, 2016)

upside down but u get the idea


----------



## misunderstood (Nov 5, 2016)

I have the same bunk on the rig I just bought and like the extra support. Can't hurt. :beer:


----------



## Johnny (Nov 5, 2016)

fixed it for ya


consider cutting a notch in the board for the keel to rest on.
then, your load would be distributed on the hull bottom and
not just on the keel rib alone.


----------



## hipster dufus (Dec 21, 2016)

yeah, i will add a notch. thanks


----------

